# WM Seaside or Gleneden?



## DaveNV (Nov 1, 2018)

Well, dang.  Plans had to be changed, and Las Vegas for Valentine's Day is out.  So now we're thinking about making a late February getaway to one of these Oregon resorts.  It looks like Gleneden has a closer oceanfront location, but is it the better of the two resorts?  I understand Gleneden has 1 bedroom oceanfront units with balconies - is it possible to book one of those, as opposed to something overlooking the parking lot? Seaside looks to be much larger, and appears to be sideways to the ocean - is there a preferred 1 bedroom unit there, and any insider trick to booking it?

I've heard WM assigns units on booking, not the resorts.  Is that true?  If so, is there a special trick to getting a better unit?

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 2, 2018)

We are currently in a 3 Bedroom Ocean Front Penthouse at Seaside. We have stayed in 1 Bedroom Units. The Resort is "U" shaped with the Lobby and pool in the center. The open side of the "U" faces the ocean. Many of the 1 Bedroom Units are located in the base of the "U." Seaside is located right on the Beach. Almost every room has at least a partial oven view. Technically Units are suppose to be assigned by date of Booking. But remember it depends on what is available that day and are you willing to wait past 4pm. However a week or so before check in I always send the Resort an email listing our preferences. Such as being as high as possible. Our requests are always noted in front desk computer. The only trick to getting the best room is booking 13 months in Advance. When we are not in an Ocean Front Unit we prefer a 2 Bedroom in the south wing on the outboard non pool side. That way your unit view is Tillamook Head and not the Shilo.

We have never stay at Gleneden. We have visited it and are staying there next June. You do not want a Back Building Unit. I do not know from first hand experience but we have heard that a large part of the Beach at Gleneden disappears at high tide.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks! That’s very helpful. There is a Tug review for Gleneden with a link to an outside picture site where the reviewer posted about 60 pictures, including a resort map with unit numbers. That would be good to have when following your suggestions.

Beaches that disappear at high tide are definitely something to consider. Thanks for the tip.

Dave


----------



## LisaH (Nov 2, 2018)

Seaside is huge, and Gleneden is relatively intimate and beachfront. Something else to consider...


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 2, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Seaside is huge, and Gleneden is relatively intimate and beachfront. Something else to consider...



I agree. That was something I was thinking about. Seaside can be a very busy town, but Lincoln City is a lot quieter.

Dave


----------

